# Someone put my number in to Uber and I have no idea what to do.



## Thomas Cutler (Jul 15, 2015)

So I have been randomly getting calls and texts from people about picking them up, but I have never even been associated with Uber, so someone must have put in the wrong number and I end up getting called. I don't know if there is a way to fix this, but it would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Thomas Cutler said:


> So I have been randomly getting calls and texts from people about picking them up, but I have never even been associated with Uber, so someone must have put in the wrong number and I end up getting called. I don't know if there is a way to fix this, but it would definitely be appreciated.


Hilarious!  Maybe you can give the next Uber passenger that calls or texts you your REAL phone number and have the driver call you....so you can inform him/her that they put in the wrong number for their driver account! They are probably new and totally unaware this is happening. So tell the next person that texts you to give their driver your phone number....so you can tell him what the problem is. Beyond that...I can't think of anything that would get faster results. HTH!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

WOW!! Uber sends a verification text that you have to put into the app in order for that number to be activated, wonder how he got around that? Ummm weird but yeah what Leaf said would be the best way to get your number off the account.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Interesting to say the least!
Send an email to [email protected]
Subject: URGENT MATTER
Let us know when is resolved.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Since they are all coming in from the same number (right?) why not just block it?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I would tell them all I'm eating right now, call me back in 30 minutes.


----------



## Thomas Cutler (Jul 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Since they are all coming in from the same number (right?) why not just block it?


No I got two different people today. It's really strange but I told one of the people to tell their driver to change the number...hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

You can email Uber about it [email protected] that # is the "uber number" for the driver and rider so ref that number.

Have you tried to call the number. If it goes to passengers talk smack to them and tell them ue going to 1 star them and overcharge them with the wrong routes, tell them to cancel. That will get the driver to change the number right away. (Kidding)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll bet we got an Uber driver on the forums who is not getting any pings.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Thomas Cutler said:


> So I have been randomly getting calls and texts from people about picking them up, but I have never even been associated with Uber, so someone must have put in the wrong number and I end up getting called. I don't know if there is a way to fix this, but it would definitely be appreciated.


Someone evidently has your information (probably credit card info, too). You should check your accounts and send uber an email right away.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Thomas Cutler said:


> So I have been randomly getting calls and texts from people about picking them up, but I have never even been associated with Uber, so someone must have put in the wrong number and I end up getting called. I don't know if there is a way to fix this, but it would definitely be appreciated.


Email. [email protected]

They should be able to search your phone number and help you out


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Interesting to say the least!
> Send an email to [email protected]
> Subject: URGENT MATTER
> Let us know when is resolved.


And then send that same email once an hour. You should get a response after about 5 or 6 emails if you're lucky. lol


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I'll bet we got an Uber driver on the forums who is not getting any pings.


LOL! Search the forum to see who writes this "Job Sucks I haven't gotten no pings."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Thomas Cutler said:


> So I have been randomly getting calls and texts from people about picking them up, but I have never even been associated with Uber, so someone must have put in the wrong number and I end up getting called. I don't know if there is a way to fix this, but it would definitely be appreciated.


Next time a pax calls, you might as well ask where they are, then go and pick them up and make a few bucks. Tell them they need to pay in cash because your Uber phone isn't working properly. Even better if you drive an old shitheap of a beater.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

For every uber passenger calling you, talk like you are drunk and tell them you are going to pick them up once finished your drink.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Just send uber a bill for not paying you for all those rides.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Someone evidently has your information (probably credit card info, too). You should check your accounts and send uber an email right away.


That was exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Thomas Cutler said:


> So I have been randomly getting calls and texts from people about picking them up, but I have never even been associated with Uber, so someone must have put in the wrong number and I end up getting called. I don't know if there is a way to fix this, but it would definitely be appreciated.


When you are dealt a lemon, make lemonade.

You could totally milk this for some decent cash if you wanted by recording all the calls and stringing the customer a long until they get totally pissed. Same with the texts. Make some ridiculous replies and take screenshots. Then put it all on to youtube with some nice background music and get a few million views with the ad revenue to make it all worth it.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I bet it was Donald Trump who released your number.


----------

